# 43 year old bassist- Montreal Area



## Havok (11 mo ago)

43 year old bassist looking for an original band.
I am looking for something in the vein of Post Rock and heavy Rock, psych rock etc

I am available 1-2 times a week. I have a day job and kids so obviously they are priority

I've been playing on and off since the 90s
Been in a few bands. Have some show and recording experience.

I am not a professional player but get by.
I got all my gear , and should be able to keep up sound-wise.
I like to use pedals (dirt + flanger - Chorus etc).
Oh and I play mostly with a pick. This seems to bug some people so wanted to give a heads up.

Looking to have fun and just enjoy ok playing!
Here's vids of past projects



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOF2_lXga39yDDoR80_UdIQ


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Location?


----------



## Havok (11 mo ago)

Oops thanks for that.
Montreal Area


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Interesting post. I'm your age and my band (70's hard/psych rock style) is all set right now but who knows what may happen in the future. Out of curiosity, where abouts are you in Montreal?


----------



## Havok (11 mo ago)

Hey thanks for the response, I am in Laval east. What's your band? I always try to support local acts.


----------



## Havok (11 mo ago)

..still searching


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

bandmix.ca


Search results: 124 matches











Bassist | Trouvez des artistes et des musiciens dans Ville de Montréal | Petites annonces de Kijiji


Trouvez Bassist dans Artistes et musiciens | Désirez monter un groupe? Trouvez musiciens, artistes, photographes et autres à la communauté de Ville de Montréal sur Kijiji, le site de petites annonces no. 1 au Canada.




www.kijiji.ca


----------

